# Brian Smith ( Smtty ) of Trooper



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Since there has been some discussion on Canadian guitarists already I'd like to focus more on Brian Smith ( or Smitty ) of Trooper.

Who else is a fan?

Here's the story. I'm 40 and growing up I listened to my older brother and sisters records. Along with local radio... Trooper was always a standout to me even at a young age. I always liked thier songs the recording production ( Randy Bachman ) or the sound of the record as I reffered to it at a young age, the voice of Ra McGuire and ofcoarse Brians guitar work. 

I grew up in a musical family where support from family members was a constant inspiration. I was never told what to listen to or recieved negative feedback on the choices I made musically. Till this day I thoroughly enjoy Trooper's music. To me Brian Smith and Trooper represent Canadian classic rock at it's best. 

Brian has great Strat and Les Pual tones, plays tasteful song enhancing solos, and his rythm work is tight, varied, tasteful and inventive.

Is Brian recognized as a guitar hero? He definetly should be here in Canada.

Some examples of some of Brain's great playing are... ( revisit these songs if you have not lately )

Raise A Litle Hell
Boys in the Bright White Sports Car
Janine
General Hand Grenade
Santa Maria
One Good Reason ( a must listen to track")

There are many more definitive Trooper tracks... anyone care to add?

Here is a real classic Canadian rock band pulling it off in style on home soil... it does not get musch better than this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XQ12v91OZk&feature=related

Long Live Trooper... I'll be hanging with the boys on July 11 in Cow Town!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

are'nt they like a one hit wonder band?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

al3d said:


> are'nt they like a one hit wonder band?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> are'nt they like a one hit wonder band?


....is it starting to get warm around here, or is it just me?

Dave


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> are'nt they like a one hit wonder band?


Let me just clarify whats being said here...

DOOD IT"S TROOPER!!!

If your Canadian and especially if play guitar then you should know just how important Trooper is to the Canadian Classic Rock SCENE!!!
... there's more to it than whoever the flavour of the day is.

I don't wanna get to outta hand here bro... you gotta do yourself a favour and check out Trooper.

One hit Wonder??? let me think... ... ... NOT

search Trooper Raise a Little Hell on YouTube and then watch all the other video hits you get. 

Here are some lnks you need to check out bro...

http://www.trooper.ca/default.php

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trooper_(band)

Lets just say that fewbands can lay claim to a legacy like Trooper's


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

al3d said:


> are'nt they like a one hit wonder band?


Mmm...You've never heard "Here for a Good Time", "The Boys in a Bright White Car"?

You're from Quebec, right? Maybe they never were that popular there. It happens. How many non-Quebecers remember Offenbach?

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad79ubpY2iQ

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=_PU-0wbeywg

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=lzzuOrAtOwQ&feature=related

(How many Quebecers can name songs from Offenbach's two English language albums?)


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Trooper's music is excellent and always puts me in a good mood...I listened mostly to the Hot Shots album in the 70's and 80's...I seen them live when I was just a kid in the 70's or 80's (cant remember when exactly) and it was an excellent show...best concert Ive seen in regards to sound quality.

Hot Shots is the fifth studio album by the Canadian rock band Trooper, released in 1979. The album consists of the band's most popular songs with some modifications. Hot Shots broke all records for Canadian sales of a Canadian album, reaching quadruple-platinum. "The Boys in the Bright White Sports Car" is the album's biggest hit.

Track listing

"The Boys in the Bright White Sports Car" 
"Baby Woncha Please Come Home" 
"General Hand Grenade" 
"Two for the Show" 
"Ready" 
"Santa Maria" 
"We're Here for a Good Time" 
"Oh Pretty Lady" 
"(It's Been a) Long Time" 
"Round Round We Go" 
"Moment That it Takes" 
"Raise a Little Hell"


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm with Al3d...I have no fond memories of these guys either

I grew up in the Sarnia area and listened to Detroit radio so wasn't exposed to this stuff until I moved to TO in '79. 

Good live band based on the Grey Cup clip that was posted..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here you go: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trooper_(band)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> Mmm...You've never heard "Here for a Good Time", "The Boys in a Bright White Car"?
> 
> You're from Quebec, right? Maybe they never were that popular there. It happens. How many non-Quebecers remember Offenbach?



Or Harmoinum

or Cano

or Bull Noir



Trooper ROCKS by the way.

I like them because they've written good tunes, simple as that. Good playing, good singing.

Right on.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> are'nt they like a one hit wonder band?


HUH???!!!! Are you serious? 

KHINGPYNN, I am TOTALLY in agreement with you! They are the epitome of Canuck rock, IMHO (sorry, Rush fans, I like THEM, too, but...), the ultimate good-time band. They played here for our Fall Fair last year, and even though scamming autographs is uncool in my eyes, I bought one of their shirts and hung around to get all their autographs on it. 
I love Smitty's playing, check out 'Real Canadians' and 'You Look So Good' for some examples I really dig. 
The first time I heard them was when they were called 'Applejack' and they opened for BTO. Because of time commitments, we couldn't stay to hear BTO (had to catch a ferry home), but I still remember Applejack opening their set with a KILLER version of China Grove. Even when they were a cover band, they ROCKED! Just my two cents' worth.
-Mikey
P.S. I'm STILL trying to get hold of a CD of their untitled 1980 album (for some weird reason, it was only released in Japan!)


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Best thing I ever heard Trooper do was _General Hand Grenade_ and _We're here for a good time_. Great stuff... so immediate and simple, so familiar you might not even notice how strong those songs were. Nothing wasted in their execution.

I'm not a fan in any meaningful sense of the word but I've long respected that they were working musicians who got around, garnered a good amount of radio airplay and created a few classics. That's not as easy as some may think.

Cano... haven't heard that name in awhile. Great band. I'll have to dig up that vinyl and give it a spin sometime.


----------



## Nickelo (Apr 9, 2007)

I love Trooper. I have seen them around 11 times and it gets better and better.

Janine is still my fav though!


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Hell I'm 19 and I listen to Trooper:rockon2:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Never heard of him/them


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow..chill...i asked 3 other musician last night and no one ever head of TROOPER, sorry, they are unknown here. Everyone knows that Raise a little Hell tune, but that's about it. it's not because they are a Canadien Band that we'll hear about them, i mean they ain't Rush guys..


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> they ain't Rush guys


No they aint RUSH they are TROOPER!

Comparing Rush to Trooper is like comparing Apples to Oranges... the only thing that they really have in common is they are both Canadian and both have had a very successful long standing careers.

It's OK that you and your musician buddies don't know about Trooper... ya just got to expect a little thrashin when a comment is made like that... it's all in good fun and like I said... 



> I don't wanna get to outta hand here bro... you gotta do yourself a favour and check out Trooper.


I've read all the posts and several people have not heard of Trooper either.
There are even some people that have never heard of Rush and still otheres that think Rush are one hit wonders and to that I say...

DOOD IT"S RUSH!!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

It's all good..but as you say, you can't compare Trooper to Rush..one put out 10 album for a total of 2 million album sold. the other as made around 24 albums, and sold over 60 million album so far.. From what i can see, i would put Trooper more in the category of Loverboy realy. i mean Rush is the Top 10 rock band of all time on the Billboad's selection.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

True Rush has sold many records but your stats on Trooper are not accurate. They sold that many of one CD alone. 

There ya go again with the comparison thing...


> i would put Trooper more in the category of Loverboy


Again there is no comparison... besides admittedly you do not know who Trooper are... stands to reason for the poor comparison.

But hey it sounds like a bitter argument may follow so no worries bro I was never saying Trooper was better than Rush or vice versa... simply put this thread is to celebrate Trooper and in appreciation of all they have done for Canadian music. There are many many great Canadian artists that we can celebrate. 

If you want to have a stat debate then Celine Dion is clearly our winner... Brian Adams clearly kicks Rush's ass... so on ands so forth.

Like I said after making a comment like that you can expect a little thrashin. I don't believe there was ever any malicious intent just a good old ribbing.

PM me if this is still a sore point for you.

Alright back to the Trroper appreciation.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

KHINGPYNN said:


> True Rush has sold many records but your stats on Trooper are not accurate. They sold that many of one CD alone.
> 
> There ya go again with the comparison thing...
> 
> ...


hey..hehe..no worries mate..did'nt think you were trashing anything..


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Is this one of those threads where you have to like a Canadian band or you are a bad Canadian? I know that the anti-rush crowd get that tossed at them on a regular basis.

I f'n hate Trooper more than pretty much any band that has ever existed.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Kim Mitchell is good, I like April Wine too.

But Trooper? No way....


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

No one has to like Trooper. This is a Trooper appreciation thread. If you don't like Trooper thats OK but I'm pretty sure you did not need anyone to tell you that but then again you asked.

Why waste your time posting that on a thread thats clearly meant to celebrate Trooper.

As for the bad Canadian thing... thats just absurd. 

I like a lot of Canadian artists but there are some I cannot stand... however this thread is not about hating it's about liking.

Start your own thread to spread the hate for something and share that with the ppl who feel the same way.


Alright back to the Troper appreciation.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I can admire that they have such a devoted fan base. That is a good thing for any band, and in the fickle world we live in devoted fans can be kinda rare.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

All I can add is that Trooper is a damn fun band!
-Mikey


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

al3d said:


> Wow..chill...i asked 3 other musician last night and no one ever head of TROOPER, sorry, they are unknown here. Everyone knows that Raise a little Hell tune, but that's about it. it's not because they are a Canadien Band that we'll hear about them, i mean they ain't Rush guys..


Yes, my point exactly. It's fairly obvious that the music tastes of Quebecers are distinct from that of the rest of Canada, and vis versa. It's not just a linguistic phenomenon, either. British bands used to hit the Quebec music scene first to see if they could make it in North America. I believe Pink Floyd and the Beatles were very popular in Quebec several months before they became a hit anywhere else in North America (they are probably still more popular in Quebec than anywhere else in Canada or the US).


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

fwiw, on tonight's hockey game....from Detroit, they played the "one hit" in the first 2 minutes (Trooper that is)....and several other Canadian Jock Rock hits by minute 10....I'm counting Steppenwolf (hope that's OK!), Mars Bonfire (songwriter) is Jerry Edmonton's brother btw.

The only Rush I heard was the commercial every 5 minutes for the show at the phone booth.....hmmm, those are expensive ads, now in the day, Rush never needed even a small newspaper ad to pack the forum ever since opening (and slaughtering) Aerosmith (on the Rock's tour)....never forget the synth sound that starts 2112.....nobody expected what came next

Personally, I wish "classic" rock corporadio would stop scraping the bottom of the beaver pile and play something different for a change....Klaatu, Joni Mitchell, and all Steppenwolf...except BTBW and Magic Carpet Ride.

Andy


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

anyone going to see Trooper this year?


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

Trooper is an amazing bad "General Hand Grenade" still my fav song.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

General Hand Grenade is a great song... one of my alltime favs... especially to play!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Archer said:


> Is this one of those threads where you have to like a Canadian band or you are a bad Canadian? I know that the anti-rush crowd get that tossed at them on a regular basis.
> 
> I f'n hate Trooper more than pretty much any band that has ever existed.



Yeah, no offence, but Boys in the Bright White Sports car is one of the worst and cheesiest songs I've ever heard.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well cheesy it may be, however I'm sure most small town folks can remember guys just like that! I've seen Trooper many times, always fun and REALLY, REALLY loud!


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I think Trooper is a bit like Canada's Grand Funk...lots of people like their music but they're not going to score any cool points by dropping the name.

I've met Ra and Brian a couple times and they're good guys. And whether you're a fan or not they've written some great songs.

Jim


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> Yeah, no offence, but Boys in the Bright White Sports car is one of the worst and cheesiest songs I've ever heard.


Cheese sells... last Friday at Troopers show... The Boys In the Bright White Sports car got one of the biggest responces... up until then the security was holding ppl back from the stage... 



> Well cheesy it may be, however I'm sure most small town folks can remember guys just like that! I've seen Trooper many times, always fun and REALLY, REALLY loud!


I respect anyone's opinion so long as it's respectful... which is the case here... 

Trooper are always fun, they always give their all to the crowd, and they have many great songs... here is what I say.. when you've got a list of hits and a history like Troopers then you will understand better than anyone what it takes... whats cool now will be cheesy sometime in the not so distant future.

Look at loverboy... cheesy... I'm sure many will say they are... not my fav band for sure but I tip my hat to them... they did something right!

TROOPER










There is not a single guitar player on this sight who won't appreciate this...

Brian's live amp... the bottom is the backup.


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

Love the Band...Love the Music...saw them alot on the West Coast....Still see them pop up from time to time...Brings back some good memories.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Found some Trooper pics in the deep dark recesses of my old computer that I took back in 1980, so I thought I'd post a few 'Smittys'. These were taken at the Commodore Ballroom in Vancouver, and they were recording the show for a live album that never got made. The last pic of the three was taken during the song 'Real Canadians'. They asked the crowd for about 20 volunteers to come up on stage and sing backup for the song, and since it's one of my fave Trooper songs (and I was a bit high at the time, not that that mattered), I jumped at the chance. The 20 (or so) of us crowded around 2 extra mics on the stage and when I wasn't singing, I was busy with the old Pentax. There are more of the rest of the band as well (I even have pictures of Ra with hair), but I just thought I'd post a few.




























-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey, I just realized that the first pic must have been from a different show, but for the life of me, I don't remember seeing them twice back then! Boy, after 50 (well, 51!), the mind starts to go, doesn't it? LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## caaustin02 (Nov 1, 2007)

Does anybody remember those bicycles in the '80s that had plastic fenders and gas tanks. They also weighed a ton.

One of my fondest memories is riding my 100kg bike around the neighbourhood, while one of the older guys blasted "Boys in the Bright White Sports Car" from their parents Hi-Fi. I grew up in Tobacco town, pop. 2500, so maybe the small town thing does have something to do with it.

The line I remember most is

There they go
The boys in the bright white sports car
Honking at all the girls
It's jack-of-all-trades Stan
And Jerry's a garbageman

Of course it is cheesy, I'm pretty sure that was the point - it was the '80s!

What an awesome thread, it really takes me back in time.

Somebody previously mentioned Loverboy, hell I like them too, I don't wear large headbands and tight red leather pants, but they had some great party tunes as well. It's a good listen everytime I hear those songs.

Music of the time is the soundtrack of people's lives, and this is just one example.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Or Michel Pagliaro (Rain Showers, What The Hell I Got...)


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

caaustin02 said:


> Does anybody remember those bicycles in the '80s that had plastic fenders and gas tanks. They also weighed a ton...
> .


Yes! I had one of those. I thought I was Kenny Roberts! I have a half baked, wacked out story about it, but I'll spare you all that because I think everyone's heard enough about my mis-spent youth.


----------



## blujay (Mar 7, 2010)

*Brian (Smitty) Smith... and his band Trooper*


Thank You, guys'n'gals for appreciating a Canadian Rock Legend, Brian (Smitty) Smith... who, by-the-way, has been inducted into the Canadian Songwriters' Hall of Fame for "Pretty Lady" (a classic)... and has written and performed the "soundtrack to our lives" here in Canada... as well as, I'm quite sure, that of some folks (whether they admit it, or NOT) south-o-the-border too. Brian and Ra McGuire have been performing together for more than 40 years... and yet they CONTINUE TO ATTRACT a magnanimous crowd wherever they are. If you haven't "googled >> TROOPER" yet... you haven't done Rock'N'Roll!! ...and if you cannot APPRECIATE a fab rock band like Trooper... you haven't Done CANADIAN Rock'n'Roll..!!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm gonna look up general hand grenade tomorrow and report back. I love me a well-written and well-executed song! I'm also going to ask one of my best friends if he listens to trooper - he likes "classic rock" the most for amped tunes, and digs himself some rush, johnny cash, led zep, grateful dead, etc


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Oops, I meant to insert a quote:

*"Wow..chill...i asked 3 other musician last night and no one ever head of TROOPER, sorry, they are unknown here. Everyone knows that Raise a little Hell tune, but that's about it. it's not because they are a Canadien Band that we'll hear about them, i mean they ain't Rush guys.."*......al3d

Personally, I prefer Trooper...Rush's music bores me to sleep...not trying to start (or finish) anything here, just putting in my 1/50th of a dollar. The best thing about Rush to me is that when I went to hear them in Victoria years ago, I was introduced to Max Webster, who was opening the show. And yeah, I know I'm in the minority here.
-Mikey


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> You're from Quebec, right? Maybe they never were that popular there. It happens. How many non-Quebecers remember Offenbach?


I believe thats it right there...I was listening to radio in Montreal at that time and Trooper just didn`t get much air time as I recall. Nice thing about Montreal is that folks are exposed to both languages in radio, TV, news, magazines and newspapers so we have a choice. I grew up bilingual and I switched from one to the other but Trooper never really made much of an impact around town. Do remember the name and probably heard a hot or two but didn`t buy any albums. Think they were bigger out west maybe?


----------



## blujay (Mar 7, 2010)

sneakypete said:


> I believe thats it right there...I was listening to radio in Montreal at that time and Trooper just didn`t get much air time as I recall. Nice thing about Montreal is that folks are exposed to both languages in radio, TV, news, magazines and newspapers so we have a choice. I grew up bilingual and I switched from one to the other but Trooper never really made much of an impact around town. Do remember the name and probably heard a hot or two but didn`t buy any albums. Think they were bigger out west maybe?


What a terrible loss for you Frenchies... but, I must say... Trooper STILL tour approx. 250-300 days per year and MOSTLY in the East... from AB - NS (where they are totally REVERED!!!). They are still in demand, and as popular as ever. Now that's my 2-cents worth.

btw... GO Mikey!!!!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'm like one of the earlier posters who said they grew up on Detroit radio - I didn't know Trooper until I moved to Toronto, and then I was schooled on the ways and means (unsuccessfully) of Trooper. Personally, I don't get it - but lawd have mercy the couple of guys from Red Deer that I worked with made it their lifes ambition to show me the majesty of old-school Canadian rock. I'm not sure I've ever made it all the way through "Boys In the Bright White Sports Car" or whatever it is. Apparently they've done well for themselves without me in their fan base so great for them - but wow... The look on my face when they played "Boys" for me at our office must have only been offset by the look of shock on their faces when I said I didn't know the song - and seriously, this is the tune you're leading me to a great rock and roll band with??

In their heyday, who would they have toured with (completely serious here)? Would they have been the equivalent of like The Guess Who when they were in their prime and Canadian-content was the rule of the day on Canadian radio? 

Let the record show that in my younger years, I loved Triumph, Jeff Healey, the Detroit radio friendly April Wine tunes - but Trooper never made it on the radar. Neither did Chilliwack. Or Max Webster. Not lookin' to rain on anyone's parade here (I spent a few years following some band called the Grateful Dead around - so if you want to take your shots at me, there's your amunition) but to me, I can't tell the difference between Boys in the BWSC and anything by Weird Al if we're being honest. If it's just a cool song to remember your youth by, then cool - I completely understand that (I usually put on something by The Babys when I'm in that sorta mood). But beyond that, I just don't get it, although I will spend some time over the next couple days checking out the other Trooper tunes mentioned in the thread and maybe I'll get lucky this time around.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm going to say I dig Trooper too. I was a young adolescent when they were hittin, and it was standard fare for the 8-track and car cassettes during my youth. 
First song I learned front to back was not stairway, not smoke, but Raise a li'l Hell, and it's a damn fun jam tune, cause everybody can pick it up real quick. 

It hurts me bad when I see it on that soup cracker commercial, but I do understand. But Crackers? Why not motorcycles or something?
I think for that type of band Trooper rank a fair bit above Nazareth, and a bit below April Wine on my Canrock nostalgia radar. 
I've seen all three live, but only actually in the past 15 years, so obviously not in thier "prime" time. A measure of songs for me is if you can play it on acoustic around a campfire and everybody grooves and knows the words, it's killer. I've brought Raise, Santa Maria, Here for a Good time around such jams for two decades. I don't do any april wine, or Rush or loverboy Chilliwack or prism at those, and maybe only for some april wine would folks know any of the words the words, with the exception of fly by night and maybe spaceship superstar. 
anyway, I'll get behind and support Trooper any day.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Seems like they're always playing somewhere... those guys'll play anywhere!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

including the winter olympics... if they truely will play anywhere expect them in my backyard this summer!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Trooper was fortunate to have the one GREAT hit that will be played for decades to come (Raise a Little Hell). The other tunes charted in Canada and if you're a fan or listened to the radio at the time you know them. What makes them great in my eyes is that they're still out there rockin.

I saw them for the first time 2 years ago. They were on the bill with Teenage Head, David Wilcox, and Sass Jordan - all Canadian Icons in their own right. Add in 54-40 and Kim Mitchell and you've got all my Canadian Faves that are still out there doing their thing (oh and April Wine too!).


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Trooper was fortunate to have the one GREAT hit that will be played for decades to come (Raise a Little Hell). The other tunes charted in Canada and if you're a fan or listened to the radio at the time you know them. What makes them great in my eyes is that they're still out there rockin.
> 
> I saw them for the first time 2 years ago. They were on the bill with Teenage Head, David Wilcox, and Sass Jordan - all Canadian Icons in their own right. Add in 54-40 and Kim Mitchell and you've got all my Canadian Faves that are still out there doing their thing (oh and April Wine too!).


hey you know I'm really happy to see that Campbells Soup is using Raise a Little hell in a soup commercial. I had heard that once a song is so old (20 yrs maybe) they can basically use it for free? I hope that's not the case, but I also hope that it exposes some good folks to Trooper! Maybe it is a small town thing, but they rolled into Sydney NS every summer when I was a kid and we went to see them (along with April Wine, Streetheart, Max Webster et al) and were NEVER dissapointed! And as far as the Boys in the Bright White Sports Car? That's _exactly_ what small town life was like.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well this is something you don't see everyday. Back around 1976 Brian Adams was opening up for Trooper. I think Brian record out was " if you want it you got it.
Anyways when trooper came on, not sure what song it was but Brian Smith was playing a solo, and was moving backward and he caught the edge of the drummers platform and down he went, right on his back, and still playing..At first i thought it was an act, but then i realized, nope you don't do that on purpose.
It was a great night, there oncore was " raise a little hell".
I think they can really rock out, i put them in the same class as the Stampeders, they both had alot of hits and great songs but never made it into the super group category, , but thats ok

Rick


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

al3d said:


> are'nt they like a one hit wonder band?


I'm gonna pretend I didn't hear that. I don't care if it was posted over ten years ago. Ra is such a good singer and Brian, definitely a SUPERB guitarist. Love the solo to Raise a little hell, it's one of the best solos in rock music!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don’t know who bought “Hot Shots” but it was in the family record collection and I played it a lot in early HS. The Boys in the bright white sports car was always my favourite.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

The band I am in , we just started playing , Boys in the bright white Sports car .. fun song to learn ...I guess Brian and Ray have retired now , but the band is still going on , not sure how with both key players out...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Rick31797 said:


> The band I am in , we just started playing , Boys in the bright white Sports car .. fun song to learn ...I guess Brian and Ray have retired now , but the band is still going on , not sure how with both key players out...


Would be no different than Foreigner

Still Listen to Hot Shots on vinyl frequently


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Holy bump...


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

I highly suggest you check out their early 90s tune “American Dream”. Deadly!

I remember watching Dan Gallagher’s ‘Video Hits’ as a girlfriendless teen waiting to record and capture this onto VHS 😂

Awesome tune and some cool shots of a very nice lp in the video🤜


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Spikezone said:


> -Mikey


From 2008?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

It would've been great to see them in their heyday...could never understand why they havent remastered Hot Shots...new cds come with a sticker /tag saying its from the analog original master

Also...not many bands, especially now, have every member singing
Three songs from a tv show


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I remember when Hot Shots came out and the supporting concert, awesome times!


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Always a fan of Trooper! Many great songs and they were a great live band as well!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Now you're taking me back. Bought their first 'Trooper' album in 1975 at a Macs's Milk convenience store of all places. Heard the song 'General Hand Grenade' on the local '101 WRIF FM' rock station out of Detroit one summer afternoon. Thought the song had a lot to do with protesting of the Vietnam War that was occurring at the time,... that's how my 15 year old mind interpreted it at the time anyways. Followed that record up with their 1978 'Thick As Thieves' release after hearing the 'Raise A Little Hell' track,... seemed to relate to my 18 year old mind, lol.

Always liked Brian Smith's tasty guitar playing. Great rhythm player and his leads were always well worked out and complimentary to the songs in my opinion,... not overdone or underdone,... no senseless wanking. I suppose Randy Bachman had a lot to do with that approach.

Well produced records and great song arrangement with talented musicians. I always thought Ra McGuire had one of the best set of vocals. Fantastic pitch with a unique timbre and range. It seemed effortless for him to sing.

Saw them live a few times with the last time being in 1997 with Cheap Trick at a festival in Kenora, Ontario.

Far from a one hit wonder with a long list of hits.
Actually been listening to 'Here For A Good Time' a lot lately due to the off the rails world we currently seem to be in,... mental medicine with great results.


----------



## Dazza (Jan 16, 2011)

I lived in Vancouver through the 90's and at the latter end of the decade played in a cover trio with original Trooper drummer Tommy Stewart. As I'd come to Canada from the UK only in '82 I was mostly unaware of Trooper but on visiting his parents house was met with an impressive wall of album accolades. As I recall during Troopers' heyday and Tommy's notorious 'rock and roll lifestyle' years his dad was the Vancouver Police Chief. There were plenty of interesting family stories told ! Co-incidentally our Bassist/singer played through a '71 100W Plexi that had been Smitty's.

Daz


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Seems my initial "revival comment" of this thread has generated quite a few more good comments and opinions! Now I'm more Trooper-savvy than I was before. Still don't know know who Isabella band-aid is...


----------

